# Strapping?



## dwi (10 September 2008)

Anyone do it? Worth doing or cruel?

My RI suggested that I try it for D to build up her muscle tone now that she is starting to work really nicely. I mentioned it in conversation to a friend on the yard and she was horrified that I would consider it.


----------



## Equus Leather (10 September 2008)

We do it...tis very good for them. Mine really enjoys it.


----------



## lannerch (10 September 2008)

What's cruel about it?

Horses usually love it, introduce short sessions though and build up.


----------



## PnO (10 September 2008)

How do you do it? 
I was reading an article in a magazine about how Louise Bell does it to all her horses, so if a top rider does it who had prolific wins under her belt then surely it's not a bad thing??


----------



## dwi (10 September 2008)

Can anyone give me some tips on how to do it?


----------



## FinellaGlen (10 September 2008)

How can it possibly be cruel?  Old-fashioned, maybe, although that doesn't stop me doing it, but cruel, surely not!


----------



## Irishcobs (10 September 2008)

Did you friend know what you meant? I was talking to a friend recently about it and she too was horrified til I explained what it was. She thought you beat them with a big strap! We used to call it banging at college.


----------



## Irishcobs (10 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Can anyone give me some tips on how to do it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

We use a big leather padded pad and bang then stroke the way the coat goes. We only use it on the top muscle of the neck and the hind quarters. It will kill you arms and make sure you change arms or you will get one bigger then the other. Don't do too much too soon though, build it up slowly.


----------



## nona1 (11 September 2008)

Most horses love it as it's like a bloody good massage. 

Only tackle the thickly muscled areas on neck and hindquarters, nowhere bony.

You basically just need a big firm pad of some sort (traditionally made out of straw, but hey, I'm sure there are lots of alternatives you can think of).

You sort of firmly bang it down then push along the muscle. You aren't hitting the horse, do think of it as a thorough massage!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (11 September 2008)

This is a link to a video of strapping:

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-strap-your-horse


----------



## Cop-Pop (11 September 2008)

It isn't cruel but don't suddenly spring it on your horse, especially if they're a bit nervous.  My TBx loves it buy my pony had a mini heart attack when I tried it on her


----------



## Theresa_F (11 September 2008)

Worked very well on my two TBs.

Chancer - doesn't.  He is such a thick skinned and well padded chap that he doesn't have much reaction in his muscle, they just don't twitch even if I really put effort into it.

I even had a show producer have a go to see if it was me doing it wrong, and she said some it works great on and others is does not.

I use a leather pad and not had even my wimpy Delia not enjoy it but you have to build up and do just enough to get the twitch.


----------

